# Não consigo acessar pasta /home

## IrisCodo

Olá companheiros de gentoo...  :Razz: 

Estava usando o archlinux até bem pouco tempo atrás, mas decidi experimentar o gentoo com openbox. Já tinha minha /home, o que preservei. Depois do gentoo instalado, segui roteiro para instalar o openbox mas quando tento acessar a pasta home, recebo essa informação:

Invalid output from pipe-menu "python2/home/nena/.config/openbox/scripts/xdg-menu"

alguma dica?

agradeço por eventual ajuda  :Wink: 

----------

## Guilherme A. Suckevicz

Isso só no diretório /home !??

Tente remover esse xdg-menu e reiniciar o X.

----------

